# UK price rises chart



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't know if this has been posted or not, but heres a chart for all the price rises in the UK

http://www.darksphere.co.uk/

Lizardmen are now not going to happen for me.
I'd strongly urge looking into using Mantic armies for Warhammer to avoid the price rises.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow...
All of the Battleforces have gone up to 60 GBP?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Thats.....Inhuman Carnifex's going up to £31 I was going to buy 2 of them..... When does the price rise kick in?


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

That Space Marine Commander kit has gone up in price £6 in the last 4 years. 

It's a plastic kit.

It's an HQ.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Synack (Apr 8, 2008)

*sigh* *shakeshead*


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

Fuck. Fuckity fuck fuck fuck fuck.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Fuck me sideways, this had better not transfer into eurozone areas, though i will still be using Maelstrom for all of my goodies. GW are dickheads


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Thats.....Inhuman Carnifex's going up to £31 I was going to buy 2 of them..... When does the price rise kick in?



1st June.

I really, seriously cannot figure out what Gaems Workshoop have been doing to their business over the last few days.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Could be worse....I could be dead.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Well GW's commited suicide in my eyes... thats pushed the price beyond what I'm willing to pay for most things.


----------



## jimbo1701 (Apr 5, 2009)

£70

Tyranid

Battleforce

........


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

:shok:

Did not expect some of those prices.

Meanwhile focussing on some positives it seems that there is very little increase in the Ogre Kingdoms, Dwarfs, Wood elves and Brettonian ranges. Could this mean something?

At least Wraithguard did not increase. I think a part of me would have cried if that happened. And at least green stuff has not changed in price. Nor the paints.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

well, there goes my intention of expanding my tiny necron army when the new codex comes out, and i can't even save up some money because they will not give incoming! emails anymore. Honestly, has a dickless monkey taken over the business side of GW?


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice to see the price of spray cans going up too.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Feckless Imbeciles....

SGMAlice


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

GW pushed their prices beyond what I'm willing to pay a long time ago (2007 IIRC), so most of my army which is growing very slowly is either made up of gifts I've received or recycled from past armies.

The price rises these days are truly lol worthy.


----------



## nogginthenog (Sep 8, 2008)

Prices go up, we know that.

But, although a small rise, surely the tomb kings book going up is the biggest insult of them all.

Its been out what, 12 days for gods sake.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

This is why I stopped going into to GW stores, oh and the awful atmosphere, hard sale approach and general ignorance of staff


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well crap.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

Why have Games Workshop got such a stupid business plan? the first couple of price increases were understandable with economic reasons but the constant price increase plus the fact that outside the UK now have to Import products online its just gonna hinder GW in the long run and make them increase prices more or fire a lot of staff.

I know a lot of us most likely have tons of project ideas in our heads that most are just not willing to do now due to the costs which means that GW will lose money more due to the likes of Ebay and such, if they're trying to keep up their yearly income they are really doing the wrong way about it.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Does anyone know how the hell they determine the percentage increases?

I can understand some disparity between products, but between 25 and 1% seems very random.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Varakir said:


> Does anyone know how the hell they determine the percentage increases?


It involves two D6 and a D10


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> It involves two D6 and a D10


I can see it now:

CODEX: GAMES WORKSHOP

Roll 1D6 to choose a mission:

1-2: Put up prices
3-4: Annoy Australians
5-6: Make more space marine models


Mission: Put up Prices

Your goal is to increase the prices of all GW products. Products should be chosen by players on either side, until everything in the current catalogue has been allocated to a side.

Roll 4D6 to determine the percentage rise on each item. The team that raises prices by the highest percentage wins, and gets to swim in the pool filled with money.

The losing team may swim in the pool of customers tears.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

...and the punches just keep coming!


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Does this mean prices on wayland are going up too? I always like shopping there because it reminds me of how reasonable prices used to be.

godfuckingdamnit


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Wayland will probably have to charge the present RRP when the prices shift.

Has anyone bothered to check whether the prices for the last 10 years have, on average, increased above inflation?


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

The price rises really aren't that large. Makes no difference to me or the 99% of people who live in the real world. I do feel sorry for the 1% who live in some sort of utipoia where everything is free and who inhabit the internet en-mass.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

May the Emperor watch over us in these dark times...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

lol

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16600002a

that made me laugh my ass off.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Azkaellon said:


> lol
> 
> http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=16600002a
> 
> that made me laugh my ass off.


They should have finished that sentence with "look over there! A Tiger!!"


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Abomination said:


> The price rises really aren't that large. Makes no difference to me or the 99% of people who live in the real world. I do feel sorry for the 1% who live in some sort of utipoia where everything is free and who inhabit the internet en-mass.


we all know prices go up but that is pushing it.

especially when you have just switched to a cheaper manufacturing precess (resin) and then slap 25% on the end product.


keep on trolling brother.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> And at least green stuff has not changed in price. Nor the paints.


you buy green stuff from GW?!:shok:

you can get 36 inches for the same price as GW's six online... :shok:


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> you buy green stuff from GW?!:shok:
> 
> you can get 36 inches for the same price as GW's six online... :shok:


buy milliput, it works much better imo


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

not tried that like, is it any good? I find green stuff a pain in the ass! :-s


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

To be honest I buy the stuff because it is easier to me. If I was more proactive then the chances are I would save a ton of money.





Varakir said:


> They should have finished that sentence with "look over there! A Tiger!!"


You rang?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> not tried that like, is it any good? I find green stuff a pain in the ass! :-s


I find milliput is great for sculpting fur, feathers, armour or scratch built parts, as it is less sticky, more like clay in texture than plastic. I only use gs for tiny parts like insignia or purity seals etc.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

I buy fuck-all direct from GW. Wayland and ebay for my model kits and indies for all my consumables. The only stuff I buy direct is FW stuff when I happen to be passing Warhammer World (like today).

Normally drop in because FW charge a flat 12% delivery fee on everything but if WHW don't have what you ask for in stock they mail it to you free of charge!


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

over here, the price increase starts on May 28th. i should also mention that miniwargaming is having a 20% off sale so you can stock up on minis before the price increase. sale ends on the 24th.

also, if you live Near Lake Ontario in Ontario, Canada, theres a little store in Hamilton called Black knight games and theyre holding off on the price increase for a whole month, so they wont have pricier battleforces until June 28th.


----------



## Lash Machine (Nov 28, 2008)

Milli put is shite in comparison to green stuff, having been in the hobby for 20 years and used both for work purposes. 

But I never ever buy it from GW or any other modelling stuff as it is way over priced. Gale force nine do a very reasonable massive stick or two of it.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

I just saw this little piece of irony on GW's webshite
http://investor.games-workshop.com/about_us.aspx
I would like to draw your attention to the third paragraph under the first heading, the second paragraph under the third heading and the fourth paragraph under the fourth heading. Ironic isn't it. Hypocritical pricks.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> I just saw this little piece of irony on GW's webshite
> http://investor.games-workshop.com/about_us.aspx
> I would like to draw your attention to the third paragraph under the first heading, the second paragraph under the third heading and the fourth paragraph under the fourth heading. Ironic isn't it. Hypocritical pricks.


Im sorry - I dont get the irony - and I love irony and sarcasm as much as the next humorously challenged Brit.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Ironic that their policies seem to highlight the hobbyist, keeping them in the game, yet they don't give a fuck about us?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

mcmuffin said:


> Ironic that their policies seem to highlight the hobbyist, keeping them in the game, yet they don't give a fuck about us?


Oh.

It wasn't very ironic. It's just marketing speak.


----------



## MrPete (Mar 5, 2011)

I suppose if anyones looking for a slightly happy place in all this, there isn't a SINGLE necron related thing on that entire list. I don't know how much that could be factored into soft confirmation of upcoming Necrons with all new prices, or if its just coincidence.


----------



## Templarbootytime (Apr 19, 2011)

Use this link to talk to Tom, let him know the how ya feel about the price increase. I am all for a company remaining profitable and having stable margins, I figure this is why the move from metal to resin, metal is horribly volatile on the trade market. But this price increase is rather opportunistic and in some respects really high. Even the Codex books are not spared.
http://investor.games-workshop.com/information_for_investors/talk_to_tom/default.aspx


----------



## Templarbootytime (Apr 19, 2011)

Taken from the investors website, after reading this you wonder about the price increase decision. Seems like they did a lot of "cost improvement" IE, get rid of humans. Fueling sales with customer service is always a good idea, but raising the prices, especially in this stressed economy? Not so good..

Six months to 28 November 2010
Revenue £60.0m
Six months to 29 November 2009
£62.5m £62.5m £6.9m £1.2m £8.1m £7.9m 21.5p £4.3m
Revenue at constant currency* Operating profit pre-royalties receivable Royalties receivable Operating profit Pre-tax profit Basic earnings per share Net funds
INTERIM MANAGEMENT REPORT
Results
£59.5m £5.8m £0.9m £6.7m £6.7m
15.3p £11.5m
Sales fell by 4% although this was largely offset by gross margin improvements. Efficiency initiatives were implemented in both sales and manufacturing operations. Pre-tax profit was down £1.2 million to £6.7 million. The focus remains on investing in Hobby centre openings and improving retail volume. Cash generation remains strong.
First half performance
Sales were down largely as a result of shortfalls in Northern Europe and North American retail following staffing changes in Games Workshop Hobby centres to reduce overheads. Continental Europe made similar staff reductions in retail a year ago and that territory is in growth in the first half. The emphasis is now on customer service training to deliver like for like sales growth in all territories. A net 16 new Hobby centres under the low cost format were opened during the period.
Sales through independent retailers grew in Northern Europe and North America. Elsewhere the picture for trade was mixed although both Italy and Japan have delivered a steady increase in new account openings. The Web business has performed satisfactorily as it settles into its normal trading patterns following a major upgrade last year. Forge World and Black Library delivered a strong performance, the latter consistently topping the UK and US science fiction charts with its Warhammer 40,000 novels.
The successful relocation of the North American sales office to the Memphis facility has reduced overheads and simplified central operations to support geographical growth across this territory. With the restructure completed ahead of plan, Tom Kirby will hand over responsibility for the North American sales business to its new Head of Sales, Sandra Casey, and return to the UK with effect from 1 March 2011.
The decision was taken in the first half to close the Shanghai facility as the global cost benefits no longer justify its continuance. The paint and resin manufacturing operations have been consolidated in our Nottingham factory thereby achieving greater operational efficiencies. Gross margins remain healthy and continuous improvement programmes at the Nottingham manufacturing facility have helped offset significant raw material and carriage cost increases this year.
Since November 2009, sterling has weakened by 5.3% against the US dollar, strengthened by 7.3% against the euro and weakened by 10.7% against the Australian dollar. The net effect of currency movements on sales is a gain of £0.5 million in comparison with last year’s first half. Sales progression is shown below in constant currency terms to permit a more meaningful comparison.
*Constant currency revenue is calculated by comparing results in the underlying currencies for 2009 and 2010, both converted at the average exchange rates for the six months ended 29 November 2009.
Prospects
As a niche business, Games Workshop, in general terms, neither benefits nor suffers from macro economic factors. The challenge is to ensure that all the Hobby centres deliver sustainable growth and consequently enhanced recruitment, training and reward programmes have been developed to ensure more consistency in future.
The principal risks and uncertainties for the balance of the year lie in the ability of the sales businesses to establish and maintain sales growth and for the product development and manufacturing operation to maintain gross margin. The Hobby is healthy and the challenge is to stay focused on what needs to be done to service it efficiently and cost effectively.
Games Workshop’s core business model remains strong. The initiatives taken in the sales businesses are designed ultimately to lead to higher volumes whilst efficiency measures are maintained. The board remains confident in the future growth and profitability of the Group.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Problem is folks you can only ever look at this from the consumers eyes(because thats what you are),but think about it another way, how many items on the list of prices rises are you likely to buy in the next 12 months? and how many of those items would you buy every month? and how many of those things would you buy direct from GW? 

GW's focus is its core business which is its stores and website, and like it or not its the shops overheads that drive the price of the models,( not just manufacturing,design,packing etc etc) and many of those costs will have increased in the last few months,things like ground rent,power,wages,delivery costs etc.
Im not surprised battle forces and books have gone up because the price of delivering them via the website has gone up significantly since the beginning of may as couriers and royal mail have seriously jacked up there costs due to changes in vat and petrol and as they have free delivery its no real shock.

I know this is not a popular opinion but GW cant simply loose money and carry producing models and games you want to play and before we start banging on about other manufactures of minis, remember none of them have the store system or such a large range of models and games to support. 
Also remember they are not a charity they are required to make a profit, not break even or loose money they need to make profits to stay in business and attract investors so they can keep going,thats what defines a successful business.

I dont know if you have noticed but many products in the UK have started to become smaller, seriously, packets of sweets and chocolates and groceries are getting smaller but the price is staying the same, those that cant change size the prices have increased, granted its not everything on the shelf but its definitely happening, i have a friend who works in stock control for a supermarket chain and hes getting sick to death of the changes,but the point im trying to make is that in the end the companies will always protect there bottom line and its always you and me the consumer who gets it in the wallet, its not nice and it does leave piss people off but its always gonna be that way and its not really worth chucking the teddy out of the cot as GW are not doing anything out of the ordinary.


----------



## nogginthenog (Sep 8, 2008)

For me, the price rises are neither here nor there, hobbies cost money, prices go up.

Its the attitude towards customers. That angers me.

Tomb Kings, out two weeks, prices go up.

Thats taking the piss, and there is no excuse for it.

Either they need to charge the prices they are going to , then why launch product at a lower price at the same time, or its profiteering.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

Jesus tittyfucking....

Good job I just bought the last of my 2.5k wolves. Anything I buy now will be on an ad-hoc 'oooo shiney' basis.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

i think hitler is also a bit pissed at the news





p.s sorry if this has been posted elsewhere


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

lol oh Hitler, your so funny :so_happy:

but seriously as consumers we're in a bind, like Cypher mentioned on another thread collecting this hobby is addictive and people will still pay an arm and a leg to get the product (I myself feel like I have started rebuilding my SM force at a bad time but I still want to do it even if some of it is from Ebay, I like building the models myself tis why I buy from shops.)

people can complain until the cows come home but the only thing that will make the GW heads turn in the consumer direction would be a mass consumer strike, so to speak. as in everyone stops buying or even going to the GW shops for like 6 months, but this would be more harmful than good for the average GW staff member in the shop who to date for me all seem like pretty cool guys and for people who just want to work inside a shop of a hobby they love while earning money, it wouldn't be fair on them. 

this isn't the type of thing that will be sorted in a week or two it will take a couple of years for GW to see whether or not it was a good option but by that point people across the world would of suffered for something they love. but as a Brit, I can see many of us just hunkering down and soldiering on as we always do, because at the end of the day business is business even if it is shoving a stick up the hobbyists arse.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> lol oh Hitler, your so funny :so_happy:
> 
> but seriously as consumers we're in a bind, like Cypher mentioned on another thread collecting this hobby is addictive and people will still pay an arm and a leg to get the product (I myself feel like I have started rebuilding my SM force at a bad time but I still want to do it even if some of it is from Ebay, I like building the models myself tis why I buy from shops.)
> 
> ...



Stop having a balanced and sensible opinion! Where is your RAAAAAAGE man?!


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

RRRRRAAAAGGGGEEEEE!!!!!!! *turns green and destroys GW HQ*... oh no the precious models.

but nah, I really don't like it I havern't for years, I can't remember the last thing I brought from an actual GW shop was, I've always gone to Indie shops and Ebay, but having done a course in Business I can see were they are coming from even if it is OTT.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

The sad part is we'll keep on buying and playing this hobby because it's like crack!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I also see the point of view from GW's side and as a business however they really aren't endearing themselves to thier customers here.

Whether resin is a cheaper option, they should touch new products, or they need the investment is not really the issue here - it's that they are adding price rises in what seems an ad-hoc and unordered way.
This kind of news would have much less effect on their business if they were to release price rise information anually, or at worst quarterly and do it across the board. These piecemeal price rises adds the very stability issues to their product which they are complaining about in their material costs.

Yes we are in a volatile and downward market and yes the price rises are only on some products, but every time they do this they piss all their customers off, not just those that will be effected. The view of 'where will this end' seems to be the response of many.
If it was once a year then it would be a yearly moan, fuck it, combine it with a sell off of old product and a re-assessment of the lines they want to continue with and make the pleasure/pain balance better - but I really think that one piece of big bad news a year rather than little gripes all year is the way to go.

This is a small price rise, but its one of many making the price of the GW hobby a nasty unstable thing which seems to be random and with no end.

For those wondering on the TK book - they fudged the print run - my theory is that they are charging you for the cockup. If this is the case then it is just plain pisstakingly wrong.

I am increasingly getting the impression that although those running GW have pretty sound business heads they do not have an understanding of the market they are working in. I think they do not realise that at some point people will just say fuck it.

I would honestly like to see a major push by an existing wargames company or a new one so that some competition is introduced to the market as at the moment GWs virtual monopoly on the kiddies wargames market is allowing them to pull stunts which no other toy manufacturer would dare - so come on PP they are filling the ring with gauntlets!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

mcmuffin said:


> I find milliput is great for sculpting fur, feathers, armour or scratch built parts, as it is less sticky, more like clay in texture than plastic. I only use gs for tiny parts like insignia or purity seals etc.


Cheers pal, I'll have a crack at that! Have some rep for being helpful!

n.b. If I get milliput and I'm horrendous with it I'll require the rep back ;-) haha


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Another year, another price hike. Sounds like a normal year for the GW hobbyist, still as long as Ebay have plenty of stuff I won't mind too much


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Grins1878 said:


> Cheers pal, I'll have a crack at that! Have some rep for being helpful!
> 
> n.b. If I get milliput and I'm horrendous with it I'll require the rep back ;-) haha


Milliput is cheap as chips and useful for everything except detailed sculpting. You can't go wrong really 

Despite my mockery, I don't really mind the price changes. If your buying through gifts for geeks, it's still under £30 for a good sized box of soldiers that will take me hours over a few weeks to build and paint. Damn site cheaper than a lot of other hobbies, and everything does go up over time.

The timing is less than impeccable though. People will always be annoyed at a price hike, but to do it so quickly after the resin releases, the TK release and kicking the aussies in the bajangos....it's not exactly rocket science to see how peeved customers will be.


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Bayonet said:


> The sad part is we'll keep on buying and playing this hobby because it's like crack!


With 20% + rises on some products, I'll find something else to get addicted to.

What happens next June, another 20%?



bitsandkits said:


> Problem is folks you can only ever look at this from the consumers eyes(because thats what you are)


Yea and without us consumers, GW are nothing. They should realise that when most people are having pay freezes or a very little increases in wages (mine included) and we are having to spend more on fuel, utility and food, they should be a bit more aware of increasing prices so much.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

At this rate, i think real crack may become cheaper than plastic-crack within a year. I wouldn't be too worried though, the elitists can sniff resin dust instead of the cheaper white dust. :biggrin:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Bubblematrix said:


> ...I would honestly like to see a major push by an existing wargames company or a new one so that some competition is introduced to the market as at the moment GWs virtual monopoly on the kiddies wargames market is allowing them to pull stunts which no other toy manufacturer would dare - so come on PP they are filling the ring with gauntlets!


Mantic will be releasing a 40K style set of rules this year (within a few months I believe) which will be free to download as will the codex's. The Kings of War warhammer style game is great fun (also free to download), and the models about half the price, so with luck, a viable alternative to this style of game is not far off.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

slaaneshy said:


> Mantic will be releasing a 40K style set of rules this year (within a few months I believe) which will be free to download as will the codex's. The Kings of War warhammer style game is great fun (also free to download), and the models about half the price, so with luck, a viable alternative to this style of game is not far off.


Yes, but that just it - thi 'sort' of game.

The same thing has been said about WoW for years - this will be the game to break Wow. The thing is, why play anything else if you can play WoW if they arent any different or any better. (for the record, I have never played WoW - its just a good example.)


Therefore in order to take anything from GW you have to make a game that is not just a 'viable alternative' you have to make something that is MILES better. Thats really difficult when you consider that GW have 25 years of backstory and have 25 years worth of gamers and models out there.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

nightfish said:


> Yea and without us consumers, GW are nothing. They should realise that when most people are having pay freezes or a very little increases in wages (mine included) and we are having to spend more on fuel, utility and food, they should be a bit more aware of increasing prices so much.


Im pretty certain GWs increases in some prices directly relates to the shitty economy your describing, if your living costs have gone up, do you think that possibly GW's might have gone up too? and assuming they have who do you think will be paying for those increased costs?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> Mantic will be releasing a 40K style set of rules this year (within a few months I believe) which will be free to download as will the codex's. The Kings of War warhammer style game is great fun (also free to download), and the models about half the price, so with luck, a viable alternative to this style of game is not far off.


well lets hope mantic pull something special out of the bag because the kings of war stuff went down hill very quickly after they produced the rule set,yeah the models are cheap but they are cheap for a reason, not very good and limited components on the sprues, which is great if your a pure gamer and you see your models are tokens, but essentially the models are no better then the warhammer stuff produced in plastic 10 years ago.

loads of companies try to imitate 40K but nobody has come even close to GW and price and free rules wont change anything, 40K and GW is this big because people love it regardless of price.Also GW will be all over Mantic like a rash if its scifi game is in anyway touching its IP.


----------



## ThePublic (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey guys,

If you love the wargaming but are tired of the rules changes and the constant rise of your hobby, buy whatever guys you like and then

Go to http://www.wargamesunlimited.net/index.html and play till your heart is content. The rules are good and run well w/ anything from 5 guys a side to 200 + vehicles a side.

And no, I am NOT a writer or do I have a monetary stake in that site, just passing something good to folks that need good news once in a while...


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks to the OP for cluing me into DarkSphere - looking at their prices, I may very well finish off my skaven / dark angels' forces with them [dependant on postage].

Unfortunately, BitsandKits is right - the cost of doing business is going up [as is the cost of doing _anything_!], and of course GW is going to pass on these costs to the consumer...

What really sticks in my craw is how arbitrary some of the price increases seem - some things going up by under 10%, with others jumping 25%+...is there any logic to it?


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I think there is logic to it, I suspect it's related to getting the boxes with the same number of sprues at the same price.

Historically the boxes were just priced to be the same across the range, irrelevant of how much plastic was actually in the box. 

However that's simply a guess on my part.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Somebody else mentioned the fact that the Codexes over the years have been manipulated to extract the most cash potential for any given army. You get less models per given box at a higher cost and require more models per unit. 

For those armies that have fairly expensive points costs for units (ie Marines) you are not going to fare too badly...the cost of a Tactical squad for example would be finite at the point of sale because you get all 10 troops in that one box. 

For those players with swarm or otherwise large armies (Tyranids, Guard, Orks etc) the monetary cost is going to become crippling as you do not get sensible numbers per box set. Take a box of Termagants. 12 models per box. Any sane Nid player would want to max their unit so would require 30 Termagants. That effectively means the player is going to need 3 boxes but will only be able to use 2.5 of those boxes (unless he has more than one unit of Termagants) for troops that are essentially cannon-fodder

Clearly this could well end up leading to a lean towards smaller armies especially for new players. It would be financially cheaper to collect Marines as opposed to IG


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just thought I would remind folk that the GW price rises take effect from midnight GMT? Might be worth getting those last minute orders in at Wayland, Total Wargamer, Gifts for Geeks or whatever discount store you use. Oh and Wayland free shipping offer ends at midnight too. If you didn't know about it you can use Voucher Code: HELLO-ROW.

Cy


----------



## Admiral_HACKbar (May 5, 2011)

Barnster said:


> This is why I stopped going into to GW stores, oh and the awful atmosphere, hard sale approach and general ignorance of staff


I put on head phones if I want go into a GW shop for a browse. Its the only way I can stop the hard sell pestering.


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, I put on my order for what I need to finish my GKs this week through Wayland. My Necrons or Tau get no update (even though I still have lots of unbuilt stuff). My SoB are also going bye bye (sad, that was my first WH40k army!).

Most of my gaming group is also moving on, altough not to other games. We're keeping what we've got and keep playing 40k. But as of now, the next buys are going to be boardgames or other hobbies (homebrewing!).

Phil


----------



## Whamhammer (Jan 19, 2009)

I went to gw before to check out those new finecasts and the prices have hiked cause of those new resin, 48 dollars for a nid blister, shits flippin crazy!


----------

